# Glen Rouge Campground, Toronto



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Set up for the week at Glen Rouge - a Toronto City Park. Fantastic weather compared to what the are getting back home at the Jersey Cape.


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> Set up for the week at Glen Rouge - a Toronto City Park. Fantastic weather compared to what the are getting back home at the Jersey Cape.


Looks great! We spent a week camping in Ontario during the summer and really enjoyed it.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

So we live just 20 mins east of where you stayed. We did drive through that park out of interest and liked what we saw for the location. Yes we had wonderful weather last week would have been great camping weather! How did you come to staying there?


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Kate was born and raised in Toronto - still lots of family in the area - are up in Actinotite now for the Holiday


----------

